# Dinner



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

first time in 2 months surf fishing, still very slow but, water temp is falling.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's some good eating, cant wait till the water drops below 70


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Is that a permit?


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Is that a juvenile Permit? It's not a Pompano, the dorsal and anal fins are too long


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

http://floridasportfishing.com/magazine/mar-apr-2011/the-p-word


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a permit to me

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*fish*

permit


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I didn't know they had Permit up here.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*surprise*

i know what you are saying but, it is the ocean.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its a permit and the small ones are not that uncomon here especialy in the late summer to early fall u are not likely to catch 1 but there may be 10 to 40 caught most years they are rarely over 5 lbs but around 5 or 6 years ago there were 2 weeks in febuary where 10 or 15 were caught in destin harbor all between 8 and 12 lbs fish do wiered things where they came from that year or where they went is a mystery most i heard were reliesed to bad none were tagged but there are no finces fish swim so who knows


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome permit! Congratulations! That is amazing.

I was lucky enough to catch another member of the pompano family, the Palometa, a few years ago off the beach between Jacksonville and St. Augustine.









Palometa








Pompano








Permit


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I catch 3 or 4 every year during the fall run. They are more common than you would think around here this time of year.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

This is going to make me go back through my pompano pictures lol


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Dangermon's pic... that pompano looks pissed off!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

no reason to go back and look at pics if u catch a permit u will know unless u are a complete novice they are deeper bodied have a smaler eye look way darker after they die im sure there are more scientific ways to tell but its like a spanish and a king all it takes is 1 look to know u have 2 different fish yes they may both be mackerels but thats about it same with a pomp and juivinal permit yes they are both in the ponpano jack family put put 1 next to the other its hard not to see a substantial difference in the fish just look at this fish compared to a pompano its obviously different and they are not uncomon here nor are the palmentas and i have even caught african pompano in pensacola bay


----------

